# Have Any Of You Heard



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Has any heard of Dixie Caverns in Salem, VA If so can you tell if it is a good place and a nice campground

Thanks
willie


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Willie,

we live about 15 miles from there. I have driven through the campground but never stayed there. It has a lot of permanent trailers. What are you looking for and maybe I can help find you one close.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

wingnut said:


> Willie,
> 
> we live about 15 miles from there. I have driven through the campground but never stayed there. It has a lot of permanent trailers. What are you looking for and maybe I can help find you one close.
> [snapback]128113[/snapback]​


Todd,

Send him to Claytor Lake........

Tim


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

wingnut said:


> Willie,
> 
> we live about 15 miles from there. I have driven through the campground but never stayed there. It has a lot of permanent trailers. What are you looking for and maybe I can help find you one close.
> [snapback]128113[/snapback]​


In August Iam heading North Carolina camping with my In-laws and we were going to stop there. My in-laws made the reservations

willie

PS Todd You can join us there!!!!!!!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Willie,

When in August are you going to be there? If nothing else might be able to stop by.

Tim I was thinking Camp Alta Mons in Shawsville. Claytor has become to crowded and you have to have reservations in advance now.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

wingnut said:


> Willie,
> 
> When in August are you going to be there? If nothing else might be able to stop by.
> 
> Tim I was thinking Camp Alta Mons in Shawsville. Claytor has become to crowded and you have to have reservations in advance now.


Sorry I did'nt get back to you have been camping with Boy Scouts all last week and will be going out mid week again with them for 5 days 
We will be there on the 5 of August just staying one night to Sunday then headind to North Carolinia 
Stop by if you can 
Thanks 
Willie


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

Wingnut,

We are coming up this Saturday for a week at Dixie Caverns. It will be our maiden voyage with the 31RQS since we traded. My girls are playing in the softball World Series next week in Salem. I would greatly appreciate any information about the campground, area, great eatin' places, etc. I believe I went there as a boy but I am not sure. My mom's family lives down outside Rocky Mount, Va.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

jba4ever said:


> Wingnut,
> 
> We are coming up this Saturday for a week at Dixie Caverns. It will be our maiden voyage with the 31RQS since we traded. My girls are playing in the softball World Series next week in Salem. I would greatly appreciate any information about the campground, area, great eatin' places, etc. I believe I went there as a boy but I am not sure. My mom's family lives down outside Rocky Mount, Va.
> 
> ...


 Joe,
Willie here I am going in August let me know if it is nice 
Thanks
Happy Camping


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

Willie,

I will be glad to forward any information I can. We will be there for the week and if there is any access to the web close by I will post here.

Joe


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

jba4ever said:


> Willie,
> 
> I will be glad to forward any information I can. We will be there for the week and if there is any access to the web close by I will post here.
> 
> Joe


 Thanks Have a safe and good trip
willie sunny


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Todd's been out of town this week. I haven't been to the campground, so can't help there. The next exit North toward Salem has gas, fast food, Walmart, Snyders Rv, restaurants like applebees, fazolis?, shoneys, Lazer tag for the family. If you don't want the highway, stay on 460, it'll take you in to all these things. If you go the other way on 460, you'll go toward shawville (small town), Camp Altamons is not too much further. they had a fly issue last weekend when we were there though. Very unusual for them. Shawsville has gas stations too. 460 is a nice quiet drive when you're in the mood. I'll tell Todd to check this out when he gets back. PM him if you would like a phone number.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great information there Lois









Don


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the information! That helps out very much, it is just what I was looking for!

Joe


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dixie Caverns is where we stopped the first night on my way to Florida. For the most part, it is a bare bones campground with full hook ups. Most of it is seasonal and not much more than 50 sites total ( at least thats what it looked like) One guy started up his mufflerless motorcycle and let it idle for 5 min at 7 am, I assumed he was heading to work. It has no pool.

The people were very nice in the office but I would not use this as anything more than a place to sleep.

John


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mrs. Wingnut and John 
I am going to stay there for one night on my way to North Carolina 
thanks for the infro

Willie


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

John,

Thanks for the additional information. I am thinking the softball will keep us busy during the days so a place to rest and unwind is probably what we will be using it for too. Thanks again!

Joe


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

We just got back from Dixie Caverns. It is a small, simple, non-flashy campground. The people who run it were great to deal with and the sites were fairly decent. It has about 50 sites with some permanent sites around the edges. The sites are narrow though, with my awning out and slide out out I was up to my electrical panel and my doorside neighbor's electrical, water, and sewer were under my awning. The bathhouse needs to be updated but I would not say it was dirty. We did not use it, I just checked it out so I could pass along any info. Cable is included. It is convenient on/off to I-81. If you have an hour to spare the caverns are interesting.

Joe


----------

